# Best Snail for eating fuzz on plants?



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Im looking for the best snail, preferably one that need SW too reproduce for my 6.6G shrimp tank, its a few days old and already has diatom algae ( at least i think it is) and its really bugging me, whats the best snail for the job?

Mitchell.


----------



## Robbowal (1 Jan 2012)

It is most likley diatoms and an otto will fix that real quick and a plus is they are shrimp safe.
The snail you are referring to is a nerite (they sometimes have a habit of laying eggs on driftwood or glass that dont hatch but can be unsightly and difficult to remove) they tend to be used to remove green spot/dot algae but will eat diatom as well.


----------



## mdhardy01 (1 Jan 2012)

Why not try a couple of ottos? They make light work of diatoms 
Mind you if only a few days old I wouldn't add any live stock just let the diatoms run there course and keep up with twice weekly water changes and keep lighting down to 5-6 hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchelllawson (1 Jan 2012)

Alright, i've actually got an otto in there at the moment who dosnt seem to be helping, ill put in another 2 from my other 6.6G to see if it will help.


----------



## skeletonw00t (2 Jan 2012)

Ill tell u now... No animal is good at eating algae. They all produce more waste than they are worth. This may be a controversial viee but i think its right...


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jan 2012)

Shrimp are ok, amanos do eat algae. 


___________________________


----------



## basil (2 Jan 2012)

The best algae eaters I ever had were some freshwater nerites. Quite small, but mega efficient at algae eating.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (2 Jan 2012)

Wouldnt bother with snails get your self some otocinclus great at keeping plants clean 

or if you got big tank S.A.E good at this to


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

I can never see the ottos eating it, there always on the side, were there is no algae >.<


----------



## sussex_cichlids (2 Jan 2012)

do you feed algea waffers or pleco tablets


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

I feed pleco tablets but they dont touch them.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (2 Jan 2012)

very odd was going to say there probly muching them as a food source and not the algea growing in your tank very odd

mine seam to float round all day clean everything jumping from plant to plant 

how many you got and what size is the tank


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Theres 2, couldnt find the 3rd in my other 6.6G (got 2 of the same tank) so one tank has 1 and the other 2, the tank that has 1 is cleaner and has no algae compared to the one with 2.

Mitchell.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> I can never see the ottos eating it, there always on the side, were there is no algae >.<



I had a 35l full of algae, dropped 3 otos there two weeks ago. No tablets, just some cucumber. The tank is now clean.  


___________________________


----------



## mitchelllawson (2 Jan 2012)

Lucky you


----------



## sussex_cichlids (3 Jan 2012)

try not feeding the pleco tablets for a week see if that gets them hungry enough to start cleaning the tank


----------



## mitchelllawson (3 Jan 2012)

Ill try that, but i've never seen them touch the tablets.

Mitchell.


----------

